# Cruze Brake Problem



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Betterfixit said:


> I test drove a 2013 cruze ls from a local dealer before ordering delivery from another dealer near my workplace because of lower price.
> When I drove the new cruze home I noticed the brake pedal travels deep to the floor before the brakes engage, even at low speeds.
> This is the worst possible feeling anyone can have.
> There are several posts online from others with the same problem.
> ...


If they didn't at the dealertey adjusting the rear brake shoes sometimes that will make it feel like a low pedal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the much appreciated advice. I have read in the forum of adjusting the rear brakes by using the emergency brake, does that apply here too?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

It is possible the brakes were not bled from the Factory. Have the dealership bleed the brakes and refill the brake fluid. This could be one of those things installed but not properly adjusted like the back brakes, but I do not believe adjusting the rear brakes would introduce enough fluid back into the system if it is low or the brakes just need to be bled to get air out of the system. IMO that would be the first thing I would do before messing with Master Cylinder.


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

I asked the sales rep when he picked up the car for service, to at least bleed the brakes. When I called for the service status, the service desk rep read they bled the brakes. Service manager assigned left for the day.
I think this car never was initially checked after it was received from the factory. It never sat on the lot. It was made in April and I received it April 30.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> It is possible the brakes were not bled from the Factory. Have the dealership bleed the brakes and refill the brake fluid. This could be one of those things installed but not properly adjusted like the back brakes, but I do not believe adjusting the rear brakes would introduce enough fluid back into the system if it is low or the brakes just need to be bled to get air out of the system. IMO that would be the first thing I would do before messing with Master Cylinder.


No but if the reae shoes arnt fully adjusted then the pedal will fall further to make the shoes contact the drums also re bleed the system and have them do an automated brake bleed using a modus interceptor or whatever kinda of computer gm uses.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Thanks forum. I have scheduled service Monday and will present the responses to the service manager. I will reply here with results.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Betterfixit said:


> Thanks forum. I have scheduled service Monday and will present the responses to the service manager. I will reply here with results.


Please do keep us informed so in case we have another problem like thia we will have a better answer

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Betterfixit said:


> Thanks forum. I have scheduled service Monday and will present the responses to the service manager. I will reply here with results.


Great! I will keep an eye on the thread to see how everything goes. 

Jackie 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2013)

*betterfixit*

My daughter has a 2011 cruz. She also is had brake problem. She got hit by a car in a parking lot the guy was going way to fast and took out her right front when she moved the car she had no brakes. Got the front end fixed and had car towed to a dealership to have brakes checked because the repair place also said she had no brakes. Dealer hooked it up to computer told brakes fine. After her father talked to dealer they called the next day and SId brakes were glazed over so pass were changed today she picked her car up from getting a small ding fixed and they said be careful you have a brake problem the guy had to use the emergency brake to stop. We are at a lost. We can not let her drive this car on the interstate. Not sure what to do next because it appears that the brakes come and go. Does anyone have suggestion. The service guys act like we are nuts. They will see nuts dishwashers hurt or someone even gets hurt. Thanks for any help you can give us.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My daughter has a 2011 cruz. She also is had brake problem. She got hit by a car in a parking lot the guy was going way to fast and took out her right front when she moved the car she had no brakes. Got the front end fixed and had car towed to a dealership to have brakes checked because the* repair place also said she had no brakes*. *Dealer hooked it up to computer told brakes fine*. After her father talked to *dealer they called the next day and Said brakes were glazed over* so pass were changed today she picked her car up from getting a small ding fixed and *they said be careful you have a brake problem* the *guy had to use the emergency brake to stop.*


This post makes very little sense.
1. Body shop says the car has no brakes
2. Dealer hooked it up to a computer and confirmed car has brakes? I'm unclear on any application that will confirm brakes, why wouldn't the dealer simply drive the car to confirm brake failure?
3. Daughter's father (I assume your Ex) calls the dealership and they magically say the car has no brakes, despite their previous findings
4. You pickup the car and I assume you drive it to the body shop, where they again mention brake failure - I had to do some assuming because you left off key pieces of info that made it complex to follow


I would first call the dealer's service department and mention the car has some brake issues due to the accident and would like it towed in for service. I would then confirm the dealership DROVE the car after inspecting the rotors, pads, and master cylinder for any failures. I would only accept the car back from service after you have also DROVE the car and confirmed you're able to brake. Try braking very hard, softly, braking from 60mph, etc to get a good mix and make sure it's safe to drive. 

I also am curious why the body shop is not fixing the brakes? Were they present before the accident? If so, why wasn't the car brought in for service. If the issue only occurred after the accident, it should be repaired by the repair facility/body shop and someone's insurance would be paying for the fixes.

Need more information and please space out your thoughts and paragraphs for easier reading.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OP, rear brake shoes out of adjustment wouldn't make the pedal sink to the floor. You have serious air in the lines/ABS pump OR the master cylinders bad.

Last poster...about your daughter's car. There's a secondary vacuum pump for the brakes. Many variable valve timing or turbocharged cars have these since the engines provide little vacuum on their own. It sounds like yours is bad.

To test the vacuum pump, roll the window down, turn the ignition to "on" (with engine not running!) and pump the brake pedal hard a few times. You should hear a little air pump noise from under the hood.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## crashcraddock (Jun 16, 2013)

Did we ever get an answer to the OP's question? I'm having the same problem.

Thanks.


----------



## chevylover (Aug 12, 2013)

I have the same problem with my son's 2013 Chevy Cruze purchased in June 2013. When the while is fully stopped, the brakes slip and the vehilce lurches forward. The dealer is not able to pinpoint this problem and is bleeding the system. But not sure what the root cause is. Can anyone from Chevy answer?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Have your Chevy dealer call the Chevy tech support line for assistance with diagnosing a bad vacuum brake pump or brake booster. I have had bad brake boosters before, and the brakes work just fine with the engine off, but die as soon as the engine is turned on. That is the hallmark of a failed brake booster or vacuum pump.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi chevylover

So sorry that you are experiencing this issue with your brakes. I will see what I can do to assist you. Please send me (by private message) your sons full name, VIN, current mileage, a contact such as a phone number or email and the dealer that you went to. I will look into this for you and see how I can assist you in coming to a resolution. I look forward to hearing from you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Since last posting, I have noticed a recall of Cruze. The recall involves a brake vacuum micro switch. I have the 2013 Cruze LS, which is not listed in the recall, at least I was never contacted.
Since new, the brake pedal must be pushed about 6 inches before brakes are applied. Those are valuable tenths of a second in an emergency. The Chevy dealers found no problems last May. 
Anyone in the forum have any suggestions how I should proceed to resolve this potentially dangerous situation?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Betterfixit said:


> Since last posting, I have noticed a recall of Cruze. The recall involves a brake vacuum micro switch. I have the 2013 Cruze LS, which is not listed in the recall, at least I was never contacted.
> Since new, the brake pedal must be pushed about 6 inches before brakes are applied. Those are valuable tenths of a second in an emergency. The Chevy dealers found no problems last May.
> Anyone in the forum have any suggestions how I should proceed to resolve this potentially dangerous situation?


6 inches is about to the floor...?

Correct...the recall/vacuum assist pump is only on 1.4 turbocharged models. The 1.8 engine will provide vacuum at all times through the intake manifold.

I'd adjust your rear brakes so they grab sooner...and bleed the brakes.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-brakes-suspension/34593-diy-flush-brake-fluid.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-brakes-suspension/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html
^That one firmed up my pedal a good bit, and I'm hoping to flush the brakes in the spring, as I think there's probably a small bit of air in there somewhere from the factory.


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Thank you for your fast reply. I may have underestimated the distance the brake pedal travels before brakes engage, as I am watching the road, but right from the factory the pedal travels too deep before brakes engage. I will take the car back to the dealer {for the fourth time} with your suggestion to resolve.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Betterfixit, contact the Chevy Customer Care folks here first. I'm constantly amazed at how many dealerships do a better job when they know GM is watching over their shoulder.


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! I will try that now.


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

Dear Chevy Customer Care: I am still seeking to resolve this Cruze brake problem. I will be contacting my nearest Chevy dealer again to attempt adjustment of rear brakes and bleeding so the brakes grab sooner, as suggested in the forum today.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry, I wasn't clear on how to do this - Private Message (PM) Chevy Customer Care. They'll need your VIN and contact information as well as your preferred dealer. If you don't have a preferred dealer ask if they'll find one for you. To PM a member here find a post from them (there's one for Chevy Customer Care a few posts back in this thread) and click the user name. One of the options will be to send a private message.

As far as I can tell we currently have two full time Chevy employees (Jackie and Erica) and one weekend/vacation fill in (Jonathan).


----------



## Betterfixit (May 7, 2013)

GM CRUZE RECALL FOR BRAKES. This is the exact problem I have with my 2013 Cruze. See Below:
General Motors (GM) is recalling an estimated 292,879 Chevrolet Cruze vehicles because an internal “brake assist” function may be faulty, requiring the driver to use extra effort when pressing the brake pedal, which has led to a number of auto accidents. 
The Chevrolet Cruze recall (PDF) was announced by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) on August 14, and includes the 2011 and 2012 “P” models equipped with 1.4L dual overhead cam gasoline turbo engines and 6T40 FWD automatic transmissions. 
The affected 2011 models were manufactured from May 10, 2010 through June 20, 2011, and the 2012 models have manufacture dates of April 6, 2011 through August 7, 2012.
The recalled Chevy Cruze vehicles have an Electric Vacuum Pump (EVP) system which provides a supplemental vacuum to allow for a “brake assist” function. If the EVP system fails it will require the driver to use a greater amount of force to press the brake pedal in, causing a more delayed braking time than the driver is used to. This may cause an increase accidents and injuries.
To date, at least 27 reports have been received involving accidents that may be related to the malfunctioning EVP systems, with most involving low speed crashes in driveways and parking lots. The reports do not indicate whether any injuries resulted from the collisions.
The company began investigating the problem in July 2012 after a complaint.
GM is currently working with the National Highway Traffic Administration to contact dealers and owners to schedule a repair that will consist of removing and replacing a microswitch in the power brake vacuum pipe assembly. Owners of the affected vehicles will be also be reimbursed by GM for repairs.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Betterfixit said:


> GM CRUZE RECALL FOR BRAKES. This is the exact problem I have with my 2013 Cruze. See Below:
> General Motors (GM) is recalling an estimated 292,879 Chevrolet Cruze vehicles because an internal “brake assist” function may be faulty, requiring the driver to use extra effort when pressing the brake pedal, which has led to a number of auto accidents.
> The Chevrolet Cruze recall (PDF) was announced by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) on August 14, and includes the 2011 and 2012 “P” models equipped with 1.4L dual overhead cam gasoline turbo engines and 6T40 FWD automatic transmissions.
> The affected 2011 models were manufactured from May 10, 2010 through June 20, 2011, and the 2012 models have manufacture dates of April 6, 2011 through August 7, 2012.
> ...



issue was fixed for all 2013 and up models. How many miles do you have?


----------



## KurtPochert (May 29, 2015)

Betterfixit said:


> I test drove a 2013 cruze ls from a local dealer before ordering delivery from another dealer near my workplace because of lower price.
> When I drove the new cruze home I noticed the brake pedal travels deep to the floor before the brakes engage, even at low speeds.
> This is the worst possible feeling anyone can have.
> There are several posts online from others with the same problem.
> ...


I am new to this forum, with a brand new 2015 Cruze LS+ that has the same problem. Low pedal with significantly more pressure to stop car than my old 2008 Malibu trade in and our second vehicle 2013 Equinox. Presently scheduling service with Jay Chevrolet in Michigan here. If they tell me that is normal - Chevrolet is going to have a "screamer" on their hands! 
All comments gladly accepted. Thanks all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KurtPochert said:


> I am new to this forum, with a brand new 2015 Cruze LS+ that has the same problem. Low pedal with significantly more pressure to stop car than my old 2008 Malibu trade in and our second vehicle 2013 Equinox. Presently scheduling service with Jay Chevrolet in Michigan here. If they tell me that is normal - Chevrolet is going to have a "screamer" on their hands!
> All comments gladly accepted. Thanks all.


I wonder if the problem is the rear drums. The 2011s and 12s were plagued by incorrectly adjusted drums and this caused all kinds of braking issues. Does your handbrake hold the car on a hill? If not, make sure your dealership adjusts this first. If you pull the center armrest cover forward the handbrake should be half an inch or so away from the arm rest when fully engaged. If you have to pull it higher the rear drum shoes are too far from the drums.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

KurtPochert said:


> I am new to this forum, with a brand new 2015 Cruze LS+ that has the same problem. Low pedal with significantly more pressure to stop car than my old 2008 Malibu trade in and our second vehicle 2013 Equinox. Presently scheduling service with Jay Chevrolet in Michigan here. If they tell me that is normal - Chevrolet is going to have a "screamer" on their hands!
> All comments gladly accepted. Thanks all.


Hello Hurt, 

Welcome to the forum. I apologize for the recent concerns with your Cruze, and we would be more than happy to look into this further for you. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I had the same problem.

Brakes working wonderfully, until a near crash!
Pressed the brakes, car skids, something breaks in the brakepedal, brakepedal goes all the way forward, I lose braking on the car, now brake pedal only brakes the car when the pedal is all the way pressed to the end!
I also saw something leaking from under the hood, I hope it's not brake fluid. Not sure, could be AC water.
Will check on that later.

2011 Cruze Eco!
Huge disappointment, as I've always thought that owning a Chevy was owning a good car!
Nothing more important than good braking!

Thank God the incident was at low speeds <30MPH, and the guy got away unharmed.

Later, I pumped the brake, but nothing... It just doesn't grip; as if the brake pedal was re-adjusted to a deeper setting. I know that on my old Volkswagen, bleeding the brakes was as simple as just pumping the brakes. Not working on the cruze!

BRAKING ISSUE WAS TEMPORARILY FIXED BY CHEVY'S RECALL, BUT IS NOT RESOLVED!!!
MANY PEOPLE WHO HAVE IT FIXED, WILL END UP EXPERIENCING SIMILAR PROBLEMS DOWN THE ROAD!!!!
CRUZE is NOT safe!!!!

The brakes, and the huge 4 second transmission lag on the automatic to overtake someone on the highway, are huge setbacks for the Cruze.
Thank God, they've changed that horrendous 2011 entertainment system!
Chevy should allow people with old systems to upgrade to newer entertainment systems!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> I had the same problem.
> 
> Brakes working wonderfully, until a near crash!
> Pressed the brakes, car skids, something breaks in the brakepedal, brakepedal goes all the way forward, I lose braking on the car, now brake pedal only brakes the car when the pedal is all the way pressed to the end!
> ...


Take it to the dealer. Sounds like the brake assist vacuum pump switch failed again.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok, here's how I'd like Chevy to justify this:

I find, that the feeder line for the braking fluid, from the master cylinder to the brakes, is ruptured. It looks to me like they just need to replace the hose. A hose that imho costs about $10 from China (cause it appears to have that quality), but I understand if you take 500% profit, and sell it for $65.
So, $65 for the hose. It costs perhaps 30 minutes to install.
Then bleeding the brakes. I mean, it's really nothing else than pouring brake fluid in the tank, and pressing the brake pedal a few times.
1 hour work. 

So far ok,
SO HOW THE **** DOES IT COST $500??????

**** YOU CHEVROLET!!!!

Numero 2:
Battery is 2 years old,
Time to replace, they say.
I say nay,
Time to add battery acid, because living in Hot S-Florida, with temps above 100F in the summer, the liquid does drain.
They say they don't do a basic service as this??
WTF?
And you call yourself service?
You might as well call yourself "RIP-OFF SERVICE!!!"

Charge $260 for a battery change? Really????
One that goes bad in 2 years, and can't refill the acid levels, because you stupidly chose to equip it with sealed type batteries?
WTF?
Even sealed type batteries can be opened and refilled!

Last time I ever go to the dealer to fix my car!

And then you wonder why people complain about their cars and dealer rip offs!


----------

